# Black Duck skiffs



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Not a lot of info on the website. I bet Smack knows something about them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ultra minimalist hulls with outboard jet power. I want to go by for a visit soon, I just recently found them as well.


----------



## Waterman74 (May 8, 2021)

Not sure about the outboard jet.. But I bet it runs shallow.


----------



## Cassio (Dec 12, 2021)

Considering the waters we have here on the Texas coast these should do the job really well. Only person I know that has ran one says it’s the shallowest boat he’s been on.
Plus I dig the wooden platform.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Very interesting site - but as noted, minimal info at present. I'll be watching and learning.... Hopefully stuff like dimensions, draft, hull weight - and whether they make any with regular outboards...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

looks like the old Dorado hull to me.


----------



## Waterman74 (May 8, 2021)

I've reached out for some info... I'll post the reply.


----------



## backcountrypaul (Aug 6, 2016)

You would think they would put up some specs and performance stats as well as videos before putting up the website.


----------



## Waterman74 (May 8, 2021)

I found one video on YouTube.. But it's mostly fishing.. They have a couple on their FB page too.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

A couple interesting things stood out to me from their website....two that I believe are positive (although like everything a matter of opinion) and a third that could be too depending on execution. It sounds like the boats are made using epoxy rather than VE/PE resins, which if it is marine epoxy could be a big plus, even though it would add to the expense. I wasn't aware that vacuum bagging and epoxy were common though so I could be misinterpreting their methods....plus I really am not familiar with mass production methods so I am not qualified to make assumptions. Alwgrip instead of gel is a nice touch, also expensive though thanks to time and materials. The last thing would be no mat (which also makes me think they are using true marine epoxy as most mats have a bonding agent that works with VE/PE not epoxy). Using all directional glass, if done right, can make for a sweet, and super light hull. Sounds like they are on their way to making a really nice, specialized shallow water fishing machine.


----------



## Waterman74 (May 8, 2021)

I have a reply.. But I'm waiting on their permission to post.. Just to be sure.... They aren't cheap.


----------



## Waterman74 (May 8, 2021)

Ok.. Got the ok to post..

"I’ve attached a spec sheet for the Cromis. The price shown is for the skiff shown on the sheet, ready to fish with a 25 mercury jet and coastline aluminum trailer. This is a jet drive only skiff, the hull has some design elements that would limit prop functionality. 

Max speed is 23mph with the 25 mercury jet. It runs and gets up insanely shallow. I don’t like talking hard draft numbers but the draft is very shallow, we’ll say sub 5 inches with two normal sized anglers.

The skiff is tiller only, no side console option. Please do not hesitate to call or email if you have any other questions.

Thank you,

Seth Gambill

Black Duck Skiffs, LLC
361-247-0448


----------



## Waterman74 (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Waterman74 (May 8, 2021)

""Yes, post away. 

The tunnel on the Cromis is just deep enough to get the very bottom of the jet foot even with the bottom of the hull. Outboard jets require a different tunnel shape than a prop to balance efficiency and shallow water performance. As you've suggested, outboard jets are less efficient than props but they will outperform a prop in almost all metrics (if properly setup on the right hull)) once you move into shallow water (other than speed). If you're interested I'd really like to take you for a ride. I'd much rather show people what the skiff will do than tell them. If you're in Florida that presents a bit of a problem but I do have a couple of guides running these and could give you their phone numbers so they could give you their opinion. 

I can't tell you the range exactly but hull no. 2 has a 13 gallon fuel tank and we ran 19 miles the other day and burned a little over half of the tank (burned 7 gallons, maybe?). Hull no. 3 has a 17 gallon tank. Some back of the napkin calculations puts the 13 gallon fuel tank range a little over 30 miles and the 17 gallon fuel tank a little over 40 miles. These numbers are probably +/-15% just because I haven't measured fuel burn or mileage exactly (although the mileage is pretty close as I measured on google earth).. 

Thanks and keep the questions coming if you have them.

Seth Gambill


Black Duck Skiffs, LLC
Rockport, Texas
361-247-0448


----------



## backcountrypaul (Aug 6, 2016)

Well done and thanks for the info. I'm looking for a skiff but due to a small garage it won't fit but it sure looks like a beautiful skiff. Best of luck!!!


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks Shadowcasty to me with a few mods.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bermuda said:


> Looks Shadowcasty to me with a few mods.


Why the negativity?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

That is horrible mileage, but outboard jets aren't the most efficient things out there. It is a slick looking skiff for sure, but you are still going to have all the issues with jets.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I’m not sure about TX, but in the Big Bend of FL you don’t ever have to run far to fish if, especially if you can dry launch. My boat is similar dimensions and I can launch it off the beach no problem. These aren’t skiffs to go run 15 miles to catch bait, then go an hour north to see if the bite is on up there, then turn around and head back if it’s not. Launch where you want to fish rather than spend all day driving around.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why the negativity?


I thought the Shadowcast was interesting. Not sure I'd take the comparison as negative. But then I didn't make the comparison.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I’m not sure about TX, but in the Big Bend of FL you don’t ever have to run far to fish if, especially if you can dry launch. My boat is similar dimensions and I can launch it off the beach no problem. These aren’t skiffs to go run 15 miles to catch bait, then go an hour north to see if the bite is on up there, then turn around and head back if it’s not. Launch where you want to fish rather than spend all day driving around.


Much of the Laguna doesn't work that way.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

bermuda said:


> Looks Shadowcasty to me with a few mods.





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why the negativity?


Not negative at all - to me the hull looks similar to a shadowcast 18. The specs are very similar also.


----------



## rclester89 (Jul 31, 2017)

Never heard of these guys. Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Guide Eric Knipling fishes one out of the Rockpor, TX area if you want to check one out.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Waterman74 said:


> View attachment 193697
> 
> View attachment 193697


I gotta tell you, you’re onto something with that lower poling platform. I always hated the huge step up to get on mine (now they have two steppers) but still I think it’s too high. The higher you are the farther you can see the fish true, but they also can see you.


----------



## Waterman74 (May 8, 2021)

Megalops said:


> I gotta tell you, you’re onto something with that lower poling platform. I always hated the huge step up to get on mine (now they have two steppers) but still I think it’s too high. The higher you are the farther you can see the fish true, but they also can see you.


Not my boat..I was just looking for more info and since this is where I come most times for that info and it wasn't here...I thought I'd contribute some...I don't think the skiff is for me... But it sure looks good and I'm like you..I like the shorter platform.... Saw one on a HPX micro that was similar, but aluminum, that I liked as well.. Short and in front of the motor.


----------



## Waterman74 (May 8, 2021)

Similar to this


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Megalops said:


> I gotta tell you, you’re onto something with that lower poling platform. I always hated the huge step up to get on mine (now they have two steppers) but still I think it’s too high. The higher you are the farther you can see the fish true, but they also can see you.


True but not as well if you wear sky colors.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> True but not as well if you wear sky colors.


Funny. The guy I fish with in Key West has this extra large bench behind his casting platform. We call it the bench seat. I don't know how much higher it's is but I stand up there and freaking love it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> Funny. The guy I fish with in Key West has this extra large bench behind his casting platform. We call it the bench seat. I don't know how much higher it's is but I stand up there and freaking love it.


Once I realized wearing bright colors was spooking fish it changed the game for me.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Once I realized wearing bright colors was spooking fish it changed the game for me.


An offshore guide I know doesn't even like you to wear white shirts


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> An offshore guide I know doesn't even like you to wear white shirts


At some point it gets a little crazy.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Epoxy. I like it.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Jason M said:


> An offshore guide I know doesn't even like you to wear white shirts


Id like to see a whole thread on this


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

At least they are honest and don't claim to do a bunch of crap it won't. Looks slick


----------



## WW Jones (Sep 3, 2018)

Black Duck Skiff, Cool looking sled, would love the chance to spend the day on one. If any guided in STX are fishing one messgae me. Would love the opurtunity to charter you for the day. Will share bow with you. Cheers!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WW Jones said:


> Black Duck Skiff, Cool looking sled, would love the chance to spend the day on one. If any guided in STX are fishing one messgae me. Would love the opurtunity to charter you for the day. Will share bow with you. Cheers!


Look up Eric Knipling, he runs one


----------



## WW Jones (Sep 3, 2018)

bermuda said:


> Not negative at all - to me the hull looks similar to a shadowcast 18. The specs are very similar also.





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Look up Eric Knipling, he runs one


Hey cool thanks for the info, I know Eric.
Do I have your permission to sell my boat now? 🙂


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WW Jones said:


> Hey cool thanks for the info, I know Eric.
> Do I have your permission to sell my boat now? 🙂


Why are you asking me? You got your fence posts, maybe try sticking around after you sell unlike dudes that spam this forum to up their post count then bail after they make the sale. It’s a plague lately.


----------



## WW Jones (Sep 3, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why are you asking me? You got your fence posts, maybe try sticking around after you sell unlike dudes that spam this forum to up their post count then bail after they make the sale. It’s a plague lately.


I asked becouse you were giving me a hard time!
Hey I have been around this forum since 2018,I love the forum and love the info I am just not much for words and dont spend to much time chatting. Sorry to disapoint.
Yes I am selling a boat, just figured they wouldn't offer a platform if they didnt want us selling. Cheers and stay flatsworthy friend.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Once I realized wearing bright colors was spooking fish it changed the game for me.


Saw a video recently showing views of anglers on boats from the fish's underwater perspective. People wearing dark colors looked like a big ominous monster, whites and light blues were great. Most of my fishing shirts are white and light blue, but after watching that I painted the black stripping bucket that mounts on my casting platform in a blue/white cloud pattern.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

redchaser said:


> Saw a video recently showing views of anglers on boats from the fish's underwater perspective. People wearing dark colors looked like a big ominous monster, whites and light blues were great. Most of my fishing shirts are white and light blue, but after watching that I painted the black stripping bucket that mounts on my casting platform in a blue/white cloud pattern.


Fish are not stupid. Well, some are but most these days are ultra wary.


----------

